# How To Become A Free Mason



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2008)

How To Become A Free Mason


If you become a Free Mason, you will:
â€¢	Join both the oldest and the largest fraternity in the world. 
â€¢	Join a brotherhood of 6,000,000 men from all races, religions and countries from all walks of life.
Why have so many men become a Free Mason?
Freemasonry is a voluntary, fraternal organization, composed of men of good will, good character and good reputation who believe in Almighty God and practice the spirit of universal brotherhood to man.
They are loyal to their country and devote their time to the principles of friendship and fellowship.  Their focus is to be of service to all mankind.  
If I become a Free Mason, what is their Mission?
Free Masons help to build a better world through a unique and worthy process of building better men to live in it.  The Free Mason Motto is:  "Better men make a better world."
What principles will I learn?
You will learn to practice brotherly love for all, charitable relief for those who may be in need, morality and good citizenship in every community.
What type of fraternal society is Free Masonry?
Freemasonry acts as a charitable, fraternal, educational, social and character-building society.
Fraternity:
Masonry's active ideal is the brotherhood of man under the
Fatherhood of God.
Education:
Freemasonry supports public education and teaches its own
members morality and brotherhood by means of ceremonies
and symbols.
Social: 
The Fraternity furnishes opportunity and inducement for
men to gather for group enjoyment and personal 
development.

Character Building: 
All Masonic activities stress the values of personal ntegrity
and personal responsibility.  Each member is encouraged to
make efforts to improve the community in the interest of
human welfare, inspire the members with feelings of charity
and good will for all mankind as well as move them to translate
these learned principles and convictions into individual action.
What will I learn if I become a Free Mason?

You will learn biblical history from  the days of Solomon's Temple, throughout the Middle Ages  In Europe, Masonic Speculative Lodges and Grand Orient Lodges were being formed in each country.  Many of the exact dates of which are sometimes difficult to discern, exactly, however it is generally believed that these lodges were formed in:  England in 1717, Ireland in 1725, France in 1728, the United States in 1730 and Scotland in 1736  If you wish to study and learn, the Bible will finally begin to come alive to you with its real people and their successes and failures.  You will learn biblical truths with the Supreme Architect of the Universe, as your Master.
If I contact someone to become a Free Mason, will I receive a continuous barrage of spam and junk mail?
Absolutely not!
Why not?
No one is ever invited to become a Free Mason.  The Fraternity does not conduct membership drives.  Each and every man comes to Freemasonry of his own free will and accord.  Every man who wishes to become a Mason has to ask to be admitted to the Fraternity and has to be accepted by the ballot of his prospective Lodge's Brethren.  Any Mason in good standing may withdraw from membership at any time.
Is Free Masonry a secret society?
Free Masonry's "secret" inheritance from the past is largely ceremonial.  The Masonic FreeMason fraternity meets in Masonic halls and temples, whose addresses are in the telephone book.  (However, it is difficult to call a specific lodge because most only meet a couple times a month, therefore, if you stop by, there probably won't be anyone there.)  Most FreeMasons proudly wear their Masonic rings and Masonic lapel pins.  Many of their vehicles sport Masonic emblems such as the Square and Compass. or the famous 2B1Ask1, ... To-Be-One-Ask-One bumper sticker.  
Newspapers and magazines record many of their activities and list their officers....and their charity work and events are not only very public, but very well attended.  Notwithstanding the National Treasure documentaries, which even Masons are amazed to watch, the everyday Mason's only secrets are in specific grips and passwords used within his lodge.  These are carryovers from ancient ceremonies, which, if omitted, would remove some of Masonry's proud history. 
I read and hear a lot about the belief in Masonic pentagrams in the streets of Washington, D.C., secret Masonic conspiracies, Anti-Christian and anti-Bible beliefs, etc.   If I become a Free Mason, will I learn more about these?
No.
Why not?
There aren't any.  If your sole reason to join Freemasonry is to learn more about these types of Masonic myths and Masonic secrets, you will be deeply disappointed. 
Is Free Masonry Anti-Christian?
No.
Is Freemasonry a religion?
No.  
If I become a Free Mason, will I be expected to change my religion?
No.  The foundation of Freemasonry is the brotherhood of man under the Fatherhood of God.  Only those who are truly religious can fully understand the meaning of "universal brotherhood".  

Only those who believe in a Supreme Being can be members of the Masonic Fraternity.  There are no specific religions mentioned in Masonic ceremonies nor Masonic prayers.  Freemasonry is not a church, a tabernacle, a mosque nor a synagogue, nor is it a substitute for any of them or for any religious observance.  

Freemasonry is non-sectarian, which means it is not affiliated with nor restricted to any particular religious denomination.  The form of a man's belief is his own business.  In fact, many active Masons are active religious laymen.  

Also, while in the United States most lodges use the Holy Bible, if you are of another religion, you may request that your sacred book be placed beside the Bible during lodge meetings.  Some lodges have several sacred books to accommodate the different religions of its members.  

Lodges whose members are wholly of a different religion may choose to use their sacred books only. 
Is a Masonic Bible different than any other Bible on the market, today?
No.
Is Free Masonry a political group?
No.  In fact, politics are discouraged from being mentioned in lodge.
What do Freemasons do?
Freemasons are a fraternity of brothers who attempt to follow God's plan for us and to help each man be the best man that he can be.
What are the requirements to become a Free Mason?
The requirements to join Freemasons, are: 
        1.  You must be a man of good repute.
        2.  In most U.S. states, you must be over the age of 21.
           Some states vary, so you will need to ask.
        3.  You must believe in a Supreme Being.
        4.  You must be able to support yourself and your family.  
        5.  You must live a moral and ethical life.  
        6.  You must have a strong desire to want to make a
            difference in the world.  By your actions, you want
            to make yourself a better man, and make your
            community and the world a better place to live.
        7.  You must ask to join Freemasons.
Are Lodge dues expensive if I become a Mason? 
Typically, lodge dues are a nominal sum in the United States,
however each Lodge varies, somewhat.  Lodge dues in other
countries vary.  Some are Nominal sums and some can be more
expensive.
What will I gain if I become a Free Mason?
â€¢	1.  You will never again be truly alone, because you are a
    part of a brotherhood of men who want to see you
    prosper in all ways possible and if it is within their
    ability, they will help you to do so. 
â€¢	2.  You will learn to focus your energies upon an upright
    and truthful life, and remove the more negative excesses
    which all of mankind must continually resist.  
â€¢	3.  You will become a better man, if you truly wish to study
    and learn.
How do I begin the process to become a Free Mason?
â€¢	1.  You may look in the telephone book for the phone number
    of a lodge near you, however, it is highly probable no one
    will be there to answer your call because lodges usually
    only meet twice a month, during a week day, in the evening. 

â€¢	2.  If you find a man who has a bumper sticker that says:  
     2B1Ask1, you may ask him to provide you a petition.  He
    probably won't have a petition for Masonic admission with
    him, but if you give him your name and phone number, he
    will contact a member of his lodge, who will contact you.

â€¢	3.  However, the easiest way to begin the process is to contact
   your state's Grand Lodge. You may call them or fill out their
   website form and request that they have someone contact you.   
Then what happens?  
â€¢	1.  Arrangements will be made to meet you, personally, to
    discuss Freemasonry. 
â€¢	2.  A committee of members from the Lodge called the
    Investigative Committee, will contact you to arrange a
    meeting. They will answer any questions you may have.
    If the meeting is mutually satisfactory, you will be asked
    if you wish to fill  out a petition form. 
â€¢	3.  Your request for membership will be balloted upon by the
    lodge's members. 
â€¢	4.  You will be advised of the date of your admission.     

____________________
Becoming a Free Mason is best summed up by Freemason and stone sculptor, Gutzon Borglum, who with his son, Lincoln Borglum, sculpted Mount Rushmore.  When he was asked how he carved stone into such beautiful statues, replied:
"It is very simple.  I merely knock away with hammer and chisel the stone I do not need and the statue is there ...... it was there all the time!"
____________________
...And so it is with each of us. 

If you wish to become a Free Mason, contact the Grand Lodge in your
state or country to let them direct you to a lodge nearest you.


_________________________________

If you have found this page or this site to have been helpful to you, and worthy of recommending to others, so that they, too, may increase their Masonic knowledge, here is an easy way to do so.
RSS:  If you would like to receive the RSS(Really Simple Syndication) feed of new pages of this site, as they are added and updated, so you don't have to re-search through pages you've already read, click on the orange "RSS" link, located below the left hand Navigation Bar and add this site to your RSS reader to receive updates directly to your E-Mail.  (You need to upload the reader software, first, but it's very easy.)

Masonic Education builds Masonic Retention.
Feel free to print this page of containing How To Become a Free Mason to refer to at a later date.


----------

